# [SOLVED] Ethernet controller driver



## Big Mafia (Aug 1, 2007)

New here.

I re-installed windows XP on a HP Pavillion Slimline s7320n. After the re-installation, I couldn't set up my internet connection. Looking at the Device Manager, I have an unknown device for my Ethernet Controller (as well as a PCI device and another unknown device, but I'm not sure I need to be worried about those yet).

Anyways, I used a USB port to connect to the internet to use Windows Device Manager to search for the driver, but it couldn't find anything.

Any help getting the correct drivers would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet controller driver*

Hi Big Mafia,
Welcome to the forum.
You have an ASUS PTGV-DM. This has an INTEL 82562 Network Controller. Here is a link for the driver:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...XP+Home+Edition&lang=eng&strOSs=45&submit=Go!
You should go to the HP site for the rest of the drivers.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Big Mafia (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet controller driver*

Thanks a million that worked!! I appreciate the help.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Glad to help you.
Be sure to check your device manager for any other problems. Repost if you need additional
help.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Tionkai (Aug 22, 2007)

You know i had the same exact thing happen to me... this has helped me greatly thank you everyone and i looked for quite a while to find a place that could get me that information im wondering how did you find out what the intergrated ethernet was would be helpful for me to know since im in computer repair and security


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Tionkai,
This is a great question! Can you please POST this on a new thread so eveyone can see. This thread is solved which means only the people who have this problem will view it. I will get together on how I search for drivers step by step and POST it on your new thread.
Thanks,
Bill
PS- I will also PM you and give you the rundown.


----------



## glab99 (Sep 5, 2007)

Hey guys, this exactly the same problem I am having. Mine is a Dell Dimension 2400. We have internet at home (via USB), but I want to make it wireless so I bought a ZOOM X6 router. But the router could not work. I checked Device Mgr and found unknown for Ethernet Controller and Network Controller. I'm a guy who likes challenges, and for 3 days I have not slept searching the whole net for these drivers.

Pls through me a life line.


----------

